# Intel Coffee Lake boxed Kühler auf i5-8400?



## Tim1974 (23. März 2018)

*Intel Coffee Lake boxed Kühler auf i5-8400?*

Hallo,

mich würde interessieren, ob jemand einen Core i5-8400 mit dem boxed-Kühler betreibt und wie kühl und leise dies möglich ist, wenn man nicht übertaktet?
Hat sich der boxed-Kühler denn verändert, ist er leiser geworden, oder immer noch der gleiche Elektroschrott wie das 2004er Modell was meinem Pentium4-540 bei lag? 

Gruß
Tim


----------



## Torben456 (23. März 2018)

*AW: Intel Coffee Lake boxed Kühler auf i5-8400?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mich würde interessieren, ob jemand einen Core i5-8400 mit dem boxed-Kühler betreibt und wie kühl und leise dies möglich ist, wenn man nicht übertaktet?
> Hat sich der boxed-Kühler denn verändert, ist er leiser geworden, oder immer noch der gleiche Elektroschrott wie das 2004er Modell was meinem Pentium4-540 bei lag?
> ...



Also ich habe damit nur einmal meinen i5 4440 betrieben, das Teil war nicht flüsterleise, aber durchaus i.O. und die Kühleistung hat auch gepasst^^


----------



## Tim1974 (23. März 2018)

*AW: Intel Coffee Lake boxed Kühler auf i5-8400?*

Aber der wird sich seit Haswell sicher geändert haben.

Ich hab ja auch jahrelang einen boxed-Kühler auf meinem i3-2100 betrieben, damit war ich sehr zufrieden, er war recht leise, im idle glaub ich gar nicht hörbar und warm wurde die CPU auch nicht doll. Aber der Sandy-Bridge war ja auch noch verlötet, dafür aber die gleiche TDP-Klasse wie der i5-8400. 
Ich denke aber, daß der 8400 deutlich mehr Kühlung brauchen wird als der i3-2100, oder nicht?


----------



## Torben456 (23. März 2018)

*AW: Intel Coffee Lake boxed Kühler auf i5-8400?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Aber der wird sich seit Haswell sicher geändert haben.
> 
> Ich hab ja auch jahrelang einen boxed-Kühler auf meinem i3-2100 betrieben, damit war ich sehr zufrieden, er war recht leise, im idle glaub ich gar nicht hörbar und warm wurde die CPU auch nicht doll. Aber der Sandy-Bridge war ja auch noch verlötet, dafür aber die gleiche TDP-Klasse wie der i5-8400.
> Ich denke aber, daß der 8400 deutlich mehr Kühlung brauchen wird als der i3-2100, oder nicht?



Ich glaube nicht, die Hitze sollte doch eigentlich nur durch den Stromverbrauch entstehen. Wenn die TDP die selbe ist, sollte das passen. Vielleicht ensteht minimal mehr Wärme auf Grund der WLP zwischen Chip und Heatspreader, aber im großen und ganzen sollte das fast identisch sein


----------



## Tim1974 (23. März 2018)

*AW: Intel Coffee Lake boxed Kühler auf i5-8400?*

Na mit dem 8400 hat man bei Prime95 SmallFFTs vermutlich wieder gut 80°C oder mehr mit dem boxed-Kühler.


----------



## Torben456 (23. März 2018)

*AW: Intel Coffee Lake boxed Kühler auf i5-8400?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Na mit dem 8400 hat man bei Prime95 SmallFFTs vermutlich wieder gut 80°C oder mehr mit dem boxed-Kühler.



Bei dem momentanen Temperaturen in der Außenwelt, kommt das doch nur zu gute


----------



## Darkscream (23. März 2018)

*AW: Intel Coffee Lake boxed Kühler auf i5-8400?*

Die TDP Angaben sind Richtwerte für die Kühlung, nicht mehr. Ein 8700 hat auch 65W TDP, was meinst du welcher mehr verbraucht?


----------



## Tigertechnik (23. März 2018)

*AW: Intel Coffee Lake boxed Kühler auf i5-8400?*

also mir persönlich war der boxed kühler beim xeon 1231 dann unter Last zu laut. Ein anderer Kollege betreibt seine, dieselbe cpu heute noch zufriedenstellend mit dem boxed Kühler.


----------



## EyRaptor (23. März 2018)

*AW: Intel Coffee Lake boxed Kühler auf i5-8400?*

I7-8700 - Einzelner Kern über 100C


----------



## Tim1974 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Intel Coffee Lake boxed Kühler auf i5-8400?*

Jetzt nochmal eine Frage zur Montage des Intel boxed-Kühlers mit den Pushpins:
Wird da beim Befestigen, also fest drücken der Pushpins viel Kraft auf die CPU oder aufs Board ausgeübt, so daß Leitbahnen beschädigt oder das Substrat der CPU verbogen werden kann?
Oder kann man da im Grunde nichts bei falsch machen?

Bevor jetzt ein Aufschrei kommt, worüber ich mir alles Sorgen bzw. Gedanken mache, nach diesem Artikel hier finde ich solche Überlegungen nicht unberechtigt:
Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kuhler beschadigt [Abschlussbericht]


----------



## EyRaptor (4. April 2018)

*AW: Intel Coffee Lake boxed Kühler auf i5-8400?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Jetzt nochmal eine Frage zur Montage des Intel boxed-Kühlers mit den Pushpins:
> Wird da beim Befestigen, also fest drücken der Pushpins viel Kraft auf die CPU oder aufs Board ausgeübt, so daß Leitbahnen beschädigt oder das Substrat der CPU verbogen werden kann?
> Oder kann man da im Grunde nichts bei falsch machen?
> 
> ...



Nein... 

da kann wirklich nichts passieren.
Da man allerdings vom schlimmsten ausgehen muss (siehe Link von dir ), baue ich noch ein wenn ein.
Wenn man nicht gerade ein Gorilla mit zwei linken Händen ohne Ahnung der Materie ist.


----------



## iGameKudan (4. April 2018)

*AW: Intel Coffee Lake boxed Kühler auf i5-8400?*

Falls es noch im Raum steht:

Der Intel-Boxed-Kühler geht richtig eingestellt zumindest im Idle recht leise. Bei kleineren CPUs wie einem i3 oder den Celerons/Pentiums geht der auch unter Last leise.
Mit den i5-CPUs und jetzt besonders mit den Sechskernern wird der mehr zu schuften haben und unter Last auch nicht mehr ganz leise bleiben können. Und seit AM4 bietet AMD den hinsichtlich der Kühlleistung und Lautstärke deutlich besseren Boxed (der AM3(+)-Kreischwürfel war nun aber echt unterirdisch mies...). 

Die Kühlleistung reicht trotzdem völlig für den Betrieb innerhalb der Spezifikationen aus. Im Alltagsbetrieb reicht der durchaus auch für den Betrieb mit den Multicore-Enhancement-Funktionen diverser Mainboards bzw. für den Betrieb mit seitens der Mainboardhersteller absichtlich ignorierter Package Power-Limits aus. Für prime95 mit AVX und SmallFFTs reichts dann allerdings nicht mehr...


----------



## Tim1974 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Intel Coffee Lake boxed Kühler auf i5-8400?*

Das heißt, wenn ich den i5-8400 oder 8500 oder 8600 (ohne K) kaufen würde und den boxed-Kühler verwende, läuft mir die CPU bei Prime95 SmallFFTs ins Temperaturlimit und regelt sich runter?
Wie wäre es bei einem normalen Programm was massiv AVX neusten Standards nutzt, würde sich die CPU dann auch drosseln müssen, weil sie zu heiß wird?

Ein weiterer Punkt wäre die Lautstärke, zumindest bis etwa 50% Auslastung würde ich absolute Ruhe erwarten, darüber kann ich ein relativ leises Lüftergeräusch aber ertragen.
Was mir am boxed-Lüfter von Intel gefällt ist der extrem geringe Anpressdruck und das geringe Gewicht, da würde ich mir auch beim Transport des PCs keine Sorgen machen und erstrecht nicht, daß die CPU durch den Kühler langfristig gesehen "gewellt" wird.

Ich weiß nur, daß der boxed-Kühler meines i3-2100 mit ebenfalls 65 Watt mir leise genug war, auch die Kühlleistung war mehr als ausreichend, aber der Sandy-Bridge war ja auch noch verlötet und hat das 65 Watt Limit vermutlich weit weniger ausgenutzt als es der i5-8400 tun wird, richtig?


----------



## Caduzzz (5. April 2018)

*AW: Intel Coffee Lake boxed Kühler auf i5-8400?*

Versuch den Kühler doch einfach, du "spielst" doch nicht Prime. Wenn der nix taugt holste dir einen kleinen, guten, günstigen Kühler samt Lüfter.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (5. April 2018)

*AW: Intel Coffee Lake boxed Kühler auf i5-8400?*

Wie oft transportiert du denn einen PC Tim? Ich meine ich habe zu meiner BW-Zeit wöchentlich einen PC ca. 600 km transportiert, damals mit einem EKL V8 Kühler der die Ausmaße des Intel-boxed-Kühlers sowohl im Gewicht als auch im Volumen bei weitem übertrifft. Dazu noch in einem Auto mit einem straffen Sportfahrwerk. Der PC stand dabei aufrecht... es ist nichts passiert. 

Und ob ein Prozessor seine TDP weniger oder sogar fast ganz ausreizt ist doch nicht nur vom Kühler abhängig,  auch die Anwendung spielt eine Rolle und Prime95 ist nun mal ein Extrem welches du nur testweise nutzt, sofern man an gesundem Menschenverstand "leidet". Der Boxed Kühler ist für den normalen Nutzbereich austariert von Intel, solange du kein extrem OC betreibst und dabei stundenlang Prime95 zockst,  ist er halt das Minimum an Kühlung was Intel meint,  um den Prozessor in seiner Garantiezeit bei Funktion in akzeptablen Temperaturbereich zu fahren.

Wenn du dir hier schon wieder Gedanken um ungelegte Eier machst, dann probiere es aus sofern du den Prozessor besitzt und falls es nicht *deinen* Erwartungen entspricht kaufst du dir einen Kühler der mehr TDP abführen kann oder halt leiser ist.


----------



## Tim1974 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Intel Coffee Lake boxed Kühler auf i5-8400?*

Ich hab mich da einfach mal an der Anpressdruck-Tabelle hier orientiert:
Ausgangslage zu Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kuhler beschadigt

Da hat der boxed-Kühler mit großem Abstand den niedrigsten Anpressdruck bei zugleich sicherlich auch noch geringstem Gewicht.

Wenn ich mir ein Intel-System bauen würde, wäre mir das wichtig, einfach um genug Sicherheitsreserven zu haben und mir nicht ständig einen Kopf drumm machen zu müssen, ob ein schwerer Towerkühler mir die CPU irgendwann wellt und das Board verbiegt.


----------



## -Shorty- (5. April 2018)

*AW: Intel Coffee Lake boxed Kühler auf i5-8400?*

Wow, mal wieder ein Thread in dem der Tim die Welt aus seiner Sicht präsentiert und auf Nachfragen nicht eingeht.

Was genau soll uns das jetzt bringen? 

Zum Thema Boxed-Kühler und Push-Pins, da ist die Installation genauso idiotensicher wie das Einsetzen einer Intel CPU in einen LGA Sockel. 

Ich hoffe der Kern deiner Frage wurde damit beantwortet.

Viel Spaß beim basteln wünsch ich dir.


----------



## Tim1974 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Intel Coffee Lake boxed Kühler auf i5-8400?*

Ja, das Einsetzen einer Intel-LGA-CPU ist sehr einfach, vermutlich einfacher als das Einsetzen einer PGA-CPU.
Den boxed-Kühler hab ich aber noch nie selbst montiert, dagegen aber schon etwa 4 mal einen Noctua-Kühler, was ich sehr einfach fand.

@Shorty:
Hast du deinen i5 eigentlich geköpft oder läuft der mit der Paste unterm IHS mit 5 GHz, wie sehen die Temperaturen bei Prime95 Small FFTs damit aus?


----------



## -Shorty- (5. April 2018)

*AW: Intel Coffee Lake boxed Kühler auf i5-8400?*

Kannst du hier anschauen:  LINK

ist eine geköpfte "Der8auer"-CPU, pretestet @ 5,1 GHz mit 1,41V (!) und 2 Jahren Garantie (!!).

Über Sinn oder Unsinn mit der alten Prime 95 Version 26.6 zu testen darf gern hinterfragt werden, da dies die Temperaturen deutlich beeinflusst. (mit AVX läge der Verbrauch mit solchen Werten jenseits der 150W, ohne um die 110W. In Spielen hatte ich aber noch nie mehr als 80W unter Last, gibt ja auch praktisch nix an Spielen was mit Prime95 mit halten könnte.)

Ich nutze derzeit einfach keine AVX Anwendungen, darum muss ich meine CPU auch nicht dahingehend abstimmen/ optimieren. 

Einige hier sehen das anders, ist ja auch jedem selbst überlassen in welche Richtung man Overclocking oder Undervolting betreibt und welche Features genutzt werden. Hab ja auch nicht unbewusst auf die virtuellen Kerne des i7 verzichtet.


----------



## pope82 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Intel Coffee Lake boxed Kühler auf i5-8400?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Jetzt nochmal eine Frage zur Montage des Intel boxed-Kühlers mit den Pushpins:
> Wird da beim Befestigen, also fest drücken der Pushpins viel Kraft auf die CPU oder aufs Board ausgeübt, so daß Leitbahnen beschädigt oder das Substrat der CPU verbogen werden kann?



da musst du wirklich aufpassen. einmal zu fest gedrückt und die cpu ist geschichte und das mainboard gleich mit. wenn man pech hat löscht man sogar das internet.


----------



## EyRaptor (5. April 2018)

*AW: Intel Coffee Lake boxed Kühler auf i5-8400?*



pope82 schrieb:


> da musst du wirklich aufpassen. einmal zu fest gedrückt und die cpu ist geschichte und das mainboard gleich mit. wenn man pech hat löscht man sogar das internet.



Puh, das ist mir leider mal passiert.
Glücklicherweise hatte ich ein Backup und konnte es schnell genug aufspielen, ohne dass es jemand bemerkt hat


----------



## onlygaming (5. April 2018)

*AW: Intel Coffee Lake boxed Kühler auf i5-8400?*



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Puh, das ist mir leider mal passiert.
> Glücklicherweise hatte ich ein Backup und konnte es schnell genug aufspielen, ohne dass es jemand bemerkt hat



Was glaubt ihr denn warum selbst viele OEM´s kein Stock Intel Kühler nehmen, sondern einen genauso billigen von nem anderem Hersteller?  

Nee spaß bei Seite, das ist Idiotensicher, wer dabei dennoch CPU und/oder Board zerstört steigt bitte umgehend auf eine Konsole um


----------



## -Shorty- (5. April 2018)

*AW: Intel Coffee Lake boxed Kühler auf i5-8400?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Bevor jetzt ein Aufschrei kommt, worüber ich mir alles Sorgen bzw. Gedanken mache, nach diesem Artikel hier finde ich solche Überlegungen nicht unberechtigt:
> Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kuhler beschadigt [Abschlussbericht]



Also in Bezug auf den verlinkten Artikel und den eigenen Fähigkeiten kann man sich durchaus Sorgen bzw. Gedanken machen. Geht es doch um einen Defekt durch eine fehlerhafte Installation. 

Es sieht also danach aus als wäre nun ein Lernprozess angestoßen worden, immerhin.


----------



## Tim1974 (6. April 2018)

*AW: Intel Coffee Lake boxed Kühler auf i5-8400?*

Mein erster Kühler, den ich selbst installieren wollte, war 2006 ein Arctic Cooling Freezer 7, der hatte auch Push Pins und sollte auf Sockel 775 installiert werden.
Damals allerdings war ich viel ungeduldiger und habe versucht, den Kühler unter dem Tisch knieend bei schlechtem Licht zu installieren, das Resultat war, daß ich ihn nicht fest bekam, danach war eine Push Pin bzw. dieser Pastikspreizdübel verbogen , ich hab dann aufgegeben und ihn von meinem damaligen PC-Laden installieren lassen, die schafften es immerhin damals den Kühler trotz des einen verbogenen Dübels noch zu installieren, ich brauchte also nichtmal einen neuen zu kaufen.
So verrichtete der Freezer 7 dann etwa 11 Jahre seinen Dienst auf der CPU, ohne irgendwelche Probleme.

Ich hab natürlich daraus gelernt und arbeite nur noch auf Tisch und mit hellem Licht, zudem mit mehr Geduld und Ruhe, so fand ich die erste Montage eines Noctua-Kühlers kinderleicht, lag aber sicher auch an der guten Anleitung.


----------



## -Shorty- (6. April 2018)

*AW: Intel Coffee Lake boxed Kühler auf i5-8400?*

Ja, Push-Pins halten beim ersten Mal oder nie.


----------



## Tim1974 (6. April 2018)

*AW: Intel Coffee Lake boxed Kühler auf i5-8400?*

Na dem widerspricht aber die Erfahrung mit dem einen verbogenen Dübelende, es stand halt seitlich ab und hatte keine Spannkraft mehr, dennoch haben die im Geschäft das Ding installiert bekommen und er hielt auch problemlos. Ersetzt habe ich ihn erst vor etwa einem Jahr durch meinen rumliegenden Noctua NH-C12P, die Noctua-Montage macht auf mich aber einen sehr viel vertraueswürdigeren und stabileren Eindruck.

Push-Pins kämen für mich nur noch in Verbindung mit einem leichten boxed-Kühler in Frage, auf meinem i3-2100 werkelte die ersten 5-6 Jahre ja auch der boxed-Kühler und war durchaus angenehm von der Lautstärke, kühlte auch sehr gut, aber auch wenn beide in der 65 Watt Klasse spielen, wird der 8400 sicherlich nicht so leicht zu bändigen sein wie der 2100, selbst dann nicht wenn beide verlötet wären.


----------



## JanJake (6. April 2018)

*AW: Intel Coffee Lake boxed Kühler auf i5-8400?*

Eine Grundregel zu Intel: 

Boxed Kühler waren, sind und werden nie gut sein und sind der letzte Schrott den es gibt! In den 14 Jahren wo ich jetzt PCs selber zusammen baue, hatte ich nie mehr Probleme wie mit den scheiß Teilen! Nicht einmal zum Übergang würde ich einer CPU so einen Müll zumuten! 

Wenn man günstig einen Kühler will, der gut ist, recht leise und einfach für Stock reicht, ganz klar den Freezer 7 Pro! Habe selber noch den 64er davon hier liegen in der aller ersten Release Version, der ist inzwischen 13! Jahre alt und verrichtet seine Dienste immer noch zufriedenstellend. Damit ist sogar bei den alten AMD CPUs OC möglich! 

Intel hat aktuell vielleicht die etwas bessere Architektur und mehr Leistung, aber was Boxed Kühler angeht, waren die schon immer unter aller Sau!


----------



## Rolk (6. April 2018)

*AW: Intel Coffee Lake boxed Kühler auf i5-8400?*

Ich würde auch gleich einen Alternativkühler mitnehmen. Lieber gleich etwas brauchbares nehmen und es ginge mir gegen den Strich für einen 18 € Kühler nochmals Versand zu berappen.


----------



## Tim1974 (6. April 2018)

*AW: Intel Coffee Lake boxed Kühler auf i5-8400?*

Im Grunde sehe ich das genauso, die Überlegung mit dem boxed-Kühler kam mir erst, als ich von nur ca. 70 N Anpressdruck gelesen habe, die nächstliegenden Aftermarket-Kühler in dem Test ( Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kuhler beschadigt [Abschlussbericht] ) haben bereits mindestens 110 N + das deutlich höhere Gewicht und die größere Hebelwirkung, da es ja meist Towerkühler sind.

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das ich einen Intel kaufe ist eh nicht riesig, ich denke auch nur deshalb wieder über i5-8400, 8500 oder i5-8600K nach, weil die eben so eine satte Monoleistung haben und zugleich sehr erschwinglich geworden sind, dazu das starke AVX neuster Generation.
Konkret kenne ich mindestens schonmal zwei Programme/Spiele, die von der Monoleistung sehr profitieren, zum einen X-Plane 10 und zum anderen Far Cry 3, 4 und vermutlich auch 5.

Aber ich hoffe noch, das Ryzen 2000 in der Hinsicht dichter an Intel drann liegt und ich doch einen AMD kaufen kann, dann erübrigt sich auch meine Sorge bezüglich des Anpressdrucks des Kühlers.


----------

